# acnl if the player could kill the villagers and the characters



## The friendcode exchanger (Apr 18, 2015)

acnl what if players could kill the villagers and the characters
how would nintendo still make it kid friendly? would it contain any gore or blood. I wanna know what you guys think


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 18, 2015)

I don't think that would happen. I personally don't like any killing games and if AC became a killing game I wouldn't like the series anymore.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 18, 2015)

You know you dont get bonus bells for making threads right
Anyways they would never allow you to kill villagers


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 18, 2015)

So slaughter all the villagers until you get your favourites? And they just let you do it...?


----------



## HeyPatience (Apr 18, 2015)

This sounds an awful lot like the game Hatred, theyre trying to get released on Steam ._.; Im not sure I would even play ACNL if that was the premise of the game. 

Just a forewarning please dont go looking up Hatred if gore and violence makes you uneasy.


----------



## Electric (Apr 18, 2015)

Remember, what made Animal Crossing alive? 

I would certainly turn off if they were to include a "killing" game to the series. Remember, the audience is also based around young children. Man, that just sounds grotesque, awful, and plain out stupid tbh. <.<


----------



## RebeccaShay (Apr 19, 2015)

What the hell


----------



## Bowie (Apr 19, 2015)

I just want a modification for Team Fortress 2 which changes all the characters to Animal Crossing villagers.


----------



## starlark (Apr 19, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I just want a modification for Team Fortress 2 which changes all the characters to Animal Crossing villagers.



YES! Someone make this happen.

(im imagining tom nook as the medic and it's honestly the weirdest thing i've imagined all week)


----------



## kittencat (Apr 19, 2015)

starlark said:


> YES! Someone make this happen.
> 
> (im imagining tom nook as the medic and it's honestly the weirdest thing i've imagined all week)



A medic who won't heal you until you pay him 30k bells


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 19, 2015)

This thread makes me wonder if there has been a kid somewhere who has played ACNL who has tried to hit someone else in the back of the head with an axe thinking it would just harmlessly bounce off. I know that sounds stupid, but maybe some kids are too young to comprehend what hitting someone with an axe really does.


----------



## starlark (Apr 19, 2015)

kittencat said:


> A medic who won't heal you until you pay him 30k bells



omg yes
and now im imagining isabelle as the pyro.
or strangely, cyrus. i can imagine cyrus as the pyro

- - - Post Merge - - -



Red Cat said:


> This thread makes me wonder if there has been a kid somewhere who has played ACNL who has tried to hit someone else in the back of the head with an axe thinking it would just harmlessly bounce off. I know that sounds stupid, but maybe some kids are too young to comprehend what hitting someone with an axe really does.



yeah i know! i don't understand why ACNL didn't just implement a thing that made your character shake their head or do something similar to what they do when they attempt to fish from too far away. bouncing is utterly pointless imo and it ain't gonna bounce off irl kiddo :L


----------



## himeki (Apr 19, 2015)

RainbowCherry said:


> So slaughter all the villagers until you get your favourites? And they just let you do it...?



WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU AND MURDER?


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 19, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I just want a modification for Team Fortress 2 which changes all the characters to Animal Crossing villagers.



I'm calling that the Soldier is Apollo.


----------



## starlark (Apr 19, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> I'm calling that the Soldier is Apollo.





I have a feeling a TF AC would be better than an outright gore/violence AC game.

- - - Post Merge - - -



kittencat said:


> A medic who won't heal you until you pay him 30k bells


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 19, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU AND MURDER?


Hey, I'm just asking why you aren't turned into Booker and Copper for slaughtering all your villagers.


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Apr 19, 2015)

This is the third topic in a row that has somebody with a Pekoe avatar suggest an idea for Animal Crossing that wouldn't match the series' atmosphere and idea at all. (What if Animal Crossing was a first person shooter/was a horror game/let you murder villagers) This can't be a coincidence.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 19, 2015)

That would be very sad.


----------



## Rarr01 (Apr 20, 2015)

That's really awful. It's supposed to be a peaceful FAMILY game, meaning any age can play and be entertained in a SAFE environment.  I'm not sure what made you think of that, but it would screw up the game pretty badly.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 21, 2015)

You can't, you just bonk em on the head.

That's the most gruesome thing you can do to the villagers in the games.

If you can actually kill the villager, the game will turn into Naughty Bear...that's all.


----------



## Piggles (Apr 22, 2015)

Oh I don't like the idea of it seen as though it's meant to be a happy game. Ha. I'm all for killing games etc but 'wild animal crossing - the fight for survival' just doesn't have the same ring to it does it?


----------



## creamyy (Apr 22, 2015)

That would ruin animal crossing. I love it because it's such a relaxing game. It's heaps chill and if they included violence, it wouldn't be the same. 

There really isn't a way to make violence kid friendly. I guess the villagers could bounce back and be completely fine but then what's the point in killing them? and WHY WOULD YOU WANT TO KILL THEM? I love my villagers, they're so adorable in every possible way.


----------



## GuerreraD (Apr 26, 2015)

I don't want to kill anyone... I would be happy enough just to be able to move disliked villagers away!


----------



## Togekid (Apr 26, 2015)

That's not nice. I hate some of my villagers, but they're just villagers. This game is a perfect stress-relief game, because there is NO violence. I like it the way it is.


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 26, 2015)

I don't think any type of killing in Animal Crossing could be made kid friendly.


----------



## Kitkatkat123 (Apr 26, 2015)

Maybe you could like, lure the character near the train and push them on the rail while the train is coming.. Kind of like Naughty Bear, finding clever ways to do it... That'd be interesting.


----------

